# Ideas For The Next Group Builds....



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

OK guys, its time.....

Time to get some ideas out there so I can get together another Group Build Poll where we'll choose the next 8 Builds....

So, if u have a hankering to build a certain model, post up the idea.... Heres a list of what we have already choosen:

Defense of The Reich
PTO
MTO/N. Africa
Heavy Hitters
D Day/Invasion Stripes
Cold War/Armor at Kursk Split Build
BoB
Commonwealth/Night Fighters Split Build
VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

Heres a list of some of the Build ideas that didnt get enough votes to qualify from the last poll....

Jet Age 1944-45
Anti-Shipping
Winter War
Pearl Harbor
Captured Aircraft
The Golden Years 1918-39
Photo Recce


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Can anyone suggest one?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

All topics are very interesting I think.It will be quite difficult to decide which one.


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2010)

Isn't the anti-shipping already covered with heavy-hitters Group Build? As for new suggestions - how about aircraft in foreign service perhaps. Some aircraft, like Bf 109 for example, saw extensive use by other nations...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

I know what you mean Igor...Bf109G-6 in Slovakian markings....right?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 14, 2010)

How about a diorama build???


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2010)

> I know what you mean Igor...Bf109G-6 in Slovakian markings....right?



 Yep, you got me there Wojtek! 
Then again there are a few more to do in Slovakian markings - Bf 109E, Stuka, He 111, Fw 189, He 111, SM.84... just to name the few and not counting planes build in Czechoslovakia.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 14, 2010)

How about the Spanish Civil War?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

kgambit said:


> How about the Spanish Civil War?




Sounds very interesting.....taking the new Eduard kit of I-16 into consideration.


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me too Dwight - can do my He 111B...

Also like the sound of the Captured Aircraft build.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 14, 2010)

Or WW I. All those biplanes! 



imalko said:


> Isn't the anti-shipping already covered with heavy-hitters Group Build? As for new suggestions - how about aircraft in foreign service perhaps. Some aircraft, like Bf 109 for example, saw extensive use by other nations...



We could merge captured aircraft with aircraft in foreign service into one build.


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the ideas about Spanish Civil War and WW1 too. Here's another one - planes operating from aircraft carriers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

How about experimental or prototypes? The designs that did not make it into service.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Anything without a Wildcat in it!!!!
Or better still, 'Scrapyard scenes - after the battle' - oh, the numbe of Wildcats I could portray being cut up to make saucepans etc.........


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the idea or aircraft in foreign service the most, or maybe do your one of your home country's current planes?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

I like any idea..... as long as I can do a B-17


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2010)

Reconnaisance/Transport/Observer Aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2010)

...or

Group Build one aircraft, one scale, but open to paint schemes of choice. E.g 1/48 Spitfire IX GB or 1/72 B24 GB, etc.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

Crackin me Mr. Wildcat, I mean Terry....

Gonna need a total of 8 Builds guys..... Each person will be able to pick 8 builds from the eventual poll Ill make up...

I like:
Aircraft Carrier Planes
Planes in Foreign Service
Captured
Winter War
Focke Wulfs
Pearl Harbor
Solomon Island Campaign
Operation Barbarossa
Spitfire Marks
American Muscle
German Pride


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Wayward Wildcats
Wounded Wildcats
Wiped out Wildcats
Washed up Wildcats
Washing machines made from re-cycled Wildcats
Wagon loads of scrapped Wildcats
Wacky Wheels Wildcats.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wonderful Wildcats
Wild Wildcats
Wily Wildcats
Wildy Wonderful Wildcats
Washing Machines Shot Up By Wildcats
Winning Wildcats
Wunderbar Wildcats


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are a few ideas I had:

Experimental or Prototypes
Twin Boom
Aluminum Finish
Century Aircraft


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

Twin Boom, I like it....


----------



## imalko (Jan 15, 2010)

I was thinking about aircraft carrier planes GB, this doesn't have to be limited to WW2 era. Think it would be cool if we include biplanes used on early carriers same as postwar jet era.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 15, 2010)

Killing me Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Anything without a Wildcat in it!!!!
> Or better still, 'Scrapyard scenes - after the battle' - oh, the numbe of Wildcats I could portray being cut up to make saucepans etc.........





Airframes said:


> Wayward Wildcats
> Wounded Wildcats
> Wiped out Wildcats
> Washed up Wildcats
> ...




















Catch22 said:


> Wonderful Wildcats
> Wild Wildcats
> Wily Wildcats
> Wildy Wonderful Wildcats
> ...





'Wildcat Terry, Or I Walked On The Wild Side'
'Terry The Hussling Wildcat.'
'Terry, The Wildcats and me...Firsthand Account From The Wild Days Of My Youth.'
'How To Breed Wildcats By Terry 'The Wildcat' Fox.'
'I Was Once a Wildcat, The Secret Life Of Terry Fox.'
'Wildcat Story, The Story Behind The Broadway Success!'
'Better A Wildcat In Your Hand, Than Ten In The Scrapyard, How To Be Successful With Hippocrocofrogs By Terry Fox.' 

_Here's another one, Island Hopping Campaign....From Guadalcanal to Okinawa._


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic little aircraft..the cowling would make a great waste-paper basket, and the rest would be ideal for fire-fighter training... (and just think how many spoons you could get out of the wings!)   


(Jan...! )


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

'Terry Fox, Dancing With Wildcats.'
'The Sound Of Wildcats.'
'The Great Wildcat.'
'Von Fox's Wildcat.'

Anyway, how about a GB for the smaller airforces around the world, just before or in the early stages of WWII? Would make for a interesting break from USAAF, RAF, Luftwaffe etc., etc....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Dances with Wildcat's 

Terry Fox stars in The Wildcat Saga.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 15, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Dances with Wildcat's
> 
> Terry Fox stars in The Wildcat Saga.



  

Some great ideas guys.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 15, 2010)

What about an 'aces' GB.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Good idea Alex!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want to broaden the Spanish Civil War build, we could expand it as follows:

1931 - 1939 *The Prequel to War*: This build covers the Spanish Civil War, German Invasion of Poland, Italian Invasion of Ethiopia and Japanese Invasion of Manchuria

The time period for the build begins September 1931 with the Japanese Invasion of Manchuria following the Incident at Mukden and ends on 6 October 1939 with the Annexation of Poland by the Germans and Soviets.

That would give folks a broader base of aircraft to work with. 

Just an idea.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

...And a good one...I'd be keen.


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2010)

Stop Gap Birds. The planes that held the line because there was nothing else. P-26, P-36, Vindicators, Baltimore, 
B18 etc. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2010)

Some good stuff coming out here. Another couple:-
Berlin Airlift.
Airborne Forces aircraft WW2 to Present Day.
The deveolopment of the ..(eg Spitire, Bf109, P40 etc etc.)
Silver Wings - between the wars aircarft.
Aircraft from the Movies.
Bush wars aircarft 'impressed' into service.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

What about your _own_ aircraft? Do your own P-38, P-47, P-51, '109, '190 or whatever, in your own markings.... Pretty much a 'what if' build you could say....


----------



## imalko (Jan 15, 2010)

I also like Cory's idea about ones home country current planes GB. Would be interesting to have a group build dedicated solely to modern aircraft currently in service around the world.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

JG 300-302 build!!!! Please, please, please!


----------



## imalko (Jan 15, 2010)

Harry, I doubt that would bring great diversity of different entries as current group builds do because the choice of possible subjects would be quite limited.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Wait..... forgot about the Defense of the Reich.... that was during my 4 month absence.


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the Bush Wars Terry: T-6s, A-37s, South American F4U, P47s and P51s etc. 


DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

DBII said:


> I like the Bush Wars Terry: T-6s, A-37s, South American F4U, P47s and P51s etc.
> 
> 
> DBII



Any with '13's'?


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2010)

For you, anything. I will see what I can find. Luck.... bush wars....there has to be a punch line somewhere?

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Would the punch line 'Bush Wars'?  

Much obliged mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe building this model we could win a prize, maybe something like a nobel peace prize will just fall in our lap...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you tell my idea is biased? I think there are enough variations of night fighters to justify having a catagory of just Night Fighters. I think there was even a B-25H used as a stop gap measure for night fighters in the Pacific. What do you guys think?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2010)

imalko said:


> I also like Cory's idea about ones home country current planes GB. Would be interesting to have a group build dedicated solely to modern aircraft currently in service around the world.



I could get into that. Been meaning to build a Canadian Hornet some time.


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2010)

The B-25 H were used as a night fighter

DBII


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 15, 2010)

DBII said:


> The B-25 H were used as a night fighter
> 
> DBII



Yes, in the Pacific Theater while they waited for the first P-61A's to arrive.

I found it in a book, "Black Widow Units of WWII."


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2010)

as i missed out on the Airframes baiting earlier, i thought i'd wade in with the pic that might have started it all.
how about a group build where we all do this 

sorry Dogsbody, you can hit me next time i get to your house mate


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2010)

Far as I know, Night Fighters theme is popular and already on the lists. Dan is going to collate the latest suggestions and put up a new poll, so we should have some good stuff to go at.
The bush ars thing could include a fair amount of 'civvy' aircraft converted for milatary use also - Cessnas, Bolkow Junior, Piper Cub bombers, Tiger Moths, and many more.
I doubt if Aircraft of the Movies would get the votes, but could be an interesting side line. I wonder how many types, or how many movies, could be portrayed? I've already got a few in mind, from well know and lesser known movies....
EDIT:- crossing posts. That's a weeks worth of rounds at your expense Red Two..sorry, Blue Three - you're demoted for a week!


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> EDIT:- crossing posts. That's a weeks worth of rounds at your expense Red Two..sorry, Blue Three - you're demoted for a week!




aw man not again !!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2010)

LMAO.........

Some great ideas poppin in here... Lets see if we can get a few more before I start the Poll up....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Combat Failures

Or we could do certain kits from certain firms

Like any aircraft as long as it's Revell, Tamiya, etc....


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2010)

How about 'Your favourite aircraft/ armour' -whatever the era as long as people's favourite/s are represented....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2010)

I think that if we did a Favorite Build, we would see some STUNNING work... 

But seein how broad a catagory that is, maybe limit it to just aircraft????


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

And a time period?


----------



## jamierd (Jan 16, 2010)

so what about a favorite aircraft and a favorite armour build


----------



## jamierd (Jan 16, 2010)

A german twin engine build would be good but i am not biased honestly


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> And a time period?



That would defeat the purpose! 

I LOVE that idea though Evan, but agree with Dan that it should perhaps be just aircraft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

D'oh....................sorry on the weekends my mind goes into shut down mode.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Agressors.....some cool camouflages there!
A/SA/FA....Afrikan, South American and Far East airforces, should be some interesting camouflages there too! 

Still trying to come up with more...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 17, 2010)

What about a catagory called, "Defense of the Mother Land!?" All Russian Planes to include some of the female aces of WWII.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 17, 2010)

How about a catagory called, "The Rising Sun?" All Japanese planes.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2010)

My two cents on group builds and my option only but maybe its time to expand. Have two different group builds at the same time. Two different threads and such. Some of you build multiple models from the same era. Others skip that era because it does not interest you. Modern planes and tanks dont interst me that much but others are very intersted. 

1st group build. combined for each build armor and aircraft and even ships for WWII
Africa and MTO
Russia
ETO
Pacific

2nd group build combined for each build armor and aircraft and even ships.
Korea
Vietnam
Gulf war 
Present

Judges can be the same or new ones added depending on how the judges feel on topic. Modelers can particpate in both at same time and such. 

Just some thoughts guys, I just help research them and I dont build them but to me it will be easier to maintain as each build seems to get bigger and bigger.

Thoughts????


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I kinda like it, as it provides more variety to the modelers at the time. Like for instance, I'm really not that interested in building bombers, but the alternate group build might have something that I'd like to build.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 19, 2010)

Good idea, I like it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, Im startin up the Poll now, some great ideas to work with.... Doin more split Builds might be a nice idea, but lets see how they first one goes off before we plan out the future Builds...

Paul, we dont really wanna get it too complicated.... Judging is tough as it is, and since we dont get more than 15 models completed, usually, getting it spread too thin would kinda damper the spirit of it all...

Plus, the way it is now, it kinda gets people into things they normally wouldnt do, which spawns creativity...


----------



## A4K (Jan 20, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> My two cents on group builds... Thoughts????



Good idea Paul, it would provide more variety in the builds, I just wonder if it wouldn't be too big a job for the judges? I don't know how they find the time as it is!

Late reply re the 'favourites' build (sorry!), especially as both since posted as seperate subjects, but yep, Dan, Harry and Corey, just aircraft is fine by me...Think the era should remain open though or it will defeat the purpose, as Corey said.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> .
> 
> Paul, we dont really wanna get it too complicated.... Judging is tough as it is, and since we dont get more than 15 models completed, usually, getting it spread too thin would kinda damper the spirit of it all...
> 
> Plus, the way it is now, it kinda gets people into things they normally wouldnt do, which spawns creativity...



No biggie Dan, it was just another hair brain idea I came up with though I still would love a squadron history link added to the technical section


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric is the man for that request Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Eric is the man for that request Paul...



Yeah, Ive done it once or twice but really havent pushed it. You modeling guys seem to keep me pretty busy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nooooo......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> You modeling guys seem to keep me pretty busy



Nah....that, that just can't be right? .....Us? Nah......maybe....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's overreacting Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

I think you're right. I mean, he's only had to produce 1,393 photos and profiles so far.......


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a question how come the Channel and North Sea 1941-43 and is a battle honour is not a choice .


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2010)

Because no one recommended it until now Neil....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> He's overreacting Wayne!



Mmmm.....I thought so!


----------

